# Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???



## Hunter2006 (12. März 2009)

Moin Boardies,
mich interressiert mit welcher Fliege ihr auf die Silberlinge (Mefo´s) ihr geht ???
schon mal danke für die antworten!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

hallo 
das ist unterschiedlich |kopfkrat aber paar alround fliegen gibt es immer 
woolybugger . polarmagnus, garnelen sowieso ,pattegrisen #6
im sommer schwarze fliegen :g cigarre .woolybugger in schwarz das langt 
lg andre


----------



## GuidoOo (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo
> das ist unterschiedlich |kopfkrat aber paar alround fliegen gibt es immer
> woolybugger . polarmagnus, garnelen sowieso ,pattegrisen #6
> im sommer schwarze fliegen :g cigarre .woolybugger in schwarz das langt
> lg andre



hat schon alles gesagt =)
sind wohl die gängigsten...
paar Cracks fischen dann noch ihre selbst gestallteten Muster, aber mit dem Oben bist du auf der sicheren Seite!


----------



## Hunter2006 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten ich werd mich ma bei meinem Händler des Vertarauens erkundigen!!!


----------



## Mefo23 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

Du solltest nicht vergessen, 1-2 Borstenwurm(Seeringel)- und 1-2 Sandaal/Tobiasfischimitationen einzupacken...denn wenn die Würmer oder FIsche unterwegs sind, Paarungszeit etc., wirst du sogut wie keinen Biss auf die sonst gängigen Fliegen bekommen


----------



## gallus (13. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



Hunter2006 schrieb:


> ich werd mich ma bei meinem Händler des Vertarauens erkundigen!!!



Ich denke,
so einer müszte erst Erfunden werden?


----------



## GuidoOo (13. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



gallus schrieb:


> Ich denke,
> so einer müszte erst Erfunden werden?


#6 du musst aber auch wieder salz in die wunde streuen, oder?#6


----------



## gallus (13. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

Sorry,
hielt meinen auch für´n guten Kumpel,
nu geh ich da nich mehr hin..


----------



## Hunter2006 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



gallus schrieb:


> Sorry,
> hielt meinen auch für´n guten Kumpel,
> nu geh ich da nich mehr hin..



Naja wenn man schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat dann is das schon berechtigt. 
ich hab bis jetzt noch keine schlechten Erfahrung gemacht aber einen Rückschlag kann man immer haben ich war heute auf die Dinger los und hab ganze 3 Blinker verloren!!!!!!!#q#q#q
Und zwar immer am Knoten zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach!!!
Könnt ihr mir eine guten Knote geben dafür ich hab ne 0,12 crystal geflochtene Hauptschnur und ne 0,28 Fluo carbon Vorfachschnur!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (13. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

hallo 
mach doch einfach ein no knote wirbel da zwischen#6 denn passiert dir sowas nicht und du sparst kohle :q
lg andre


----------



## Hunter2006 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

Gut ich werds probieren!!!
eine Frage noch bei einem 2m Vorfach geht das nich auf die Ringe??? oder reicht auch ein 1m Vorfach???


----------



## gallus (13. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



Hunter2006 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat dann is das schon berechtigt.
> ich hab bis jetzt noch keine schlechten Erfahrung gemacht aber einen Rückschlag kann man immer haben ich war heute auf die Dinger los und hab ganze 3 Blinker verloren!!!!!!!#q#q#q
> Und zwar immer am Knoten zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach!!!
> Könnt ihr mir eine guten Knote geben dafür ich hab ne 0,12 crystal geflochtene Hauptschnur und ne 0,28 Fluo carbon Vorfachschnur!!!



Um Fluo zu knoten gibts für fast jeden Hersteller 
ne andere Emphehlung.

Ich denke -Sundvogel- weisz mehr über Crystal+Fluo!


----------



## Rosi (13. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



Hunter2006 schrieb:


> ich war heute auf die Dinger los und hab ganze 3 Blinker verloren!!!!!!!#q#q#q
> Und zwar immer am Knoten zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach!!!
> Könnt ihr mir eine guten Knote geben dafür ich hab ne 0,12 crystal geflochtene Hauptschnur und ne 0,28 Fluo carbon Vorfachschnur!!!



Hi Hunter, wieso hast du den Blinker am Vorfach? Das ist nicht nötig. Was hast du für eine Schnur?


----------



## xfishbonex (13. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



Hunter2006 schrieb:


> Gut ich werds probieren!!!
> eine Frage noch bei einem 2m Vorfach geht das nich auf die Ringe??? oder reicht auch ein 1m Vorfach???


hallo 
ich fische mit einer rute die ist 2,70 meter  dazu benutze ich ein vorfach von ca0,70cm bis 1 meter monofile #6du braust keine 2 meter oki doki 
lg andre


----------



## Hunter2006 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

Nja als Vorfach bezeichne ich den meter Mono Rosi!!!


----------



## Salty Waterboy (14. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



Hunter2006 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir eine guten Knote geben dafür ich hab ne 0,12 crystal geflochtene Hauptschnur und ne 0,28 Fluo carbon Vorfachschnur!!!



Hi, #h hab mir letztens erst kleine Ringe zum fliegenfischen von EXORI gekauft und die als verbinder zwischen geflecht und fluo gebunden. hammer klein die teile und total unauffällig, muss nur mal gucken was die so aushalten. |kopfkrat Werd die heut mal testen und dann berichten!

Gruß bellyfisher


----------



## Hunter2006 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

Ich geh heute auch ma los in Nienhagen


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (14. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

Könnte mal jemand Ruten bzw Rollen fürs Fliefi empfehlen? möchte für Mefo komplett darauf Umrüste, weil meine Reviere so blöde flach bzw verwachsen sind, dass dort eigentlich bei jedem Versuch mt Blech was im Wasser zurückbleibt... bisschen teuer auf Dauer 

Hatte als erste Ausrüstung sowas wie dieses hier im Blick.

Gruß


----------



## Hunter2006 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Hatte als erste Ausrüstung sowas wie im Blick.
> 
> Gruß



Ich kenn mich zwar nicht aus mit Flifi aber das sieht doch schon ma gut aus!!! ma kucken vielleicht Fang ich auch damit an!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (14. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Könnte mal jemand Ruten bzw Rollen fürs Fliefi empfehlen? möchte für Mefo komplett darauf Umrüste, weil meine Reviere so blöde flach bzw verwachsen sind, dass dort eigentlich bei jedem Versuch mt Blech was im Wasser zurückbleibt... bisschen teuer auf Dauer
> 
> Hatte als erste Ausrüstung sowas wie dieses hier im Blick.
> 
> Gruß


 hallo 
das sieht doch ganz nett aus #6wenn du es für die küste haben möchtes empfehle ich dir die ausrüstung in #7#8 das ist das richtige für die küste 
lg andre #6


----------



## Hansen fight (14. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

Finde auch das die Combo einen guten Eindruck macht.
Als Einsteigerset bestimmt nicht schlecht. 
Für den Preis ist ok.


----------



## Malte (14. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Könnte mal jemand Ruten bzw Rollen fürs Fliefi empfehlen? möchte für Mefo komplett darauf Umrüste, weil meine Reviere so blöde flach bzw verwachsen sind, dass dort eigentlich bei jedem Versuch mt Blech was im Wasser zurückbleibt... bisschen teuer auf Dauer
> 
> Hatte als erste Ausrüstung sowas wie dieses hier im Blick.
> 
> Gruß


Bei Ruten guck mal im Hause Sage, nicht billig aber gut.
Bei Rollen guck da mal im Hause Danielsson, auch nicht billig aber ebenfalls klasse.

Ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Hanno (15. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

Das Guideline Set ist voll in Ordnung, kann man gut kaufen! Ich hatte das auch als Einsteige-Set und auch als "weiterführendes" Set und fand es eigentlich echt super! #6 Ist natürlich keine Orvis usw, aber ist super solide, lädt sich gut auf usw. Kann ich ohne jegliches schlechtes Gewissen jedem Empfehlen! Erika von Flyfishing Bemba in Lübeck müssts da haben, habs da auch gekauft...


----------



## Hunter2006 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

schön das der trööt  so gut leuft ich werd heute ma in Nienhagen mein Glück probieren


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (15. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

Dann mal Petri, die Mefos sollen ja gut beißen immoment...


Ich könnte immoment nicht mal mit der Spinne los, meine Wathose hat n Loch an einer sehr ungünstigen Stelle :c


----------



## Hunter2006 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



Dorsch_Freak;
Ich könnte immoment nicht mal mit der Spinne los schrieb:


> sowas ist natürlich sch***e
> Mirt Mefos war auch nich viel los ich war von 8 uhr bis 11 uhr um die Jemnitz Schleuse und nur ein Kontakt aber rechts von der Schleuse haben die wohl ein oder 2 gefangen naja ich bin leer ausgegangen !!!


----------



## kraft 67 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

MoinMoin erst mal .

Hallo Huntr 2006 . Um auf die Fireline Crystal zurückzukommen - das ist `ne Superschnur , ich nutze sie auch meistens - man darf sie nur niemals auch nur knoten wollen . Die Combi
Geflochtene-FC- "Vorfach" (ca. 1 m ) ist auch meine Methode der Wahl , aber wie irgendwo zuvor schon erwähnt nur mit einem - und zwar dem kleinstmöglichen - No-Knot-Verbinder ,
auf den ich noch von oben eine transparente Silikonperle ziehe , um den Spitzenring zu schonen .

Jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema , den Fliegen : am besten Muster , die nicht`s spezielles
 imitieren , sondern einfach viel Silhouette und Spiel (vom Material her ) haben , halt
schön puschelig und eine kleine Kostprobe wert sind . Zu den Farben kann man natürlich 
ganze Bücher füllen . Was Natürliches geht immer , etwas Provokantes für kaltes oder
trübes Wasser , ein paar Würmerimitate und Shrimpis , verschiedene Größen - und schon 
sind zwei  Fliegenschachtel brechend voll . (Binden macht ja auch Spaß)

Tight Lines und keine Windknoten !!!


----------



## Hunter2006 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

Danke Für die Tipps ich werd sie beachten und danke wegen der Crystal tipps ich bin am verzweifeln ich muss mir also dringend die No-Knots besorgen!!!
bisher hab ich die Blinker mit nemm Dynacrown Knoten befestigt 
naja mal sehen ob das hilft!?


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



gallus schrieb:


> Ich denke -Sundvogel- weisz mehr über Crystal+Fluo!



Uli nutzt diesen Knoten:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2203683&postcount=3

NorberF hatte den im AB gepostet und Johannes Dietel (Barsch-Alarm) hat ihm einen neuen Namen gegeben (Jochen-Knoten).

Mir hat ihn ein befreundeter Brandungsangler empfohlen.

Wenn man mal bei Google nach "Schlagschnurknoten" schaut, dann wird man diesen Knoten auch finden, das Ding ist uralt, manchmal brauchts aber neue Namen für alte Dinge um sie für die Gegenwart fit zu machen  #h

Der Knoten hält super, ist lang und dünn und gleitet gut durch die Ringe.


----------



## kraft 67 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

Hi Steffen 23769

 Der Knoten ist ne klasse Sache für jede geflochtene mit Nylon oder Fluorocarbon , 
außer wenn das Geflecht Fireline Crystal heißt , habe da auch schon alle möglichen
ausprobiert .


----------



## Hunter2006 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> außer wenn das Geflecht Fireline Crystal heißt , habe da auch schon alle möglichen
> ausprobiert .



Schade und ich hab mich schon gefreut ich hab immerhin schon fast 20€ in der Ostsee versenkt naja ich glaub ich werd mich auf die No-Knot konzentrieren !!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> Hi Steffen 23769
> 
> Der Knoten ist ne klasse Sache für jede geflochtene mit Nylon oder Fluorocarbon ,
> außer wenn das Geflecht Fireline Crystal heißt , habe da auch schon alle möglichen
> ausprobiert .



Ich mache den Knoten mit Fireline Crystal, Sundvogel macht den Knoten mit Fireline Crystal und ungefähr 10 weitere könte ich aufzählen... Hält bei allen...


----------



## Hunter2006 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

Gut das werd ich mal testen und dann posten was ich für Ergebnisse hab aber erwartet die nich so schnell weil ich in der Woche nicht so viel Zeit aber nächstes WE komm ich bestimmt dazu!!!


----------



## Hunter2006 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

Könnt ihr mir sagen was sonne Fliege kostet ???


----------



## Bellyboater (16. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

Kommt drauf an, wo du die kaufst. Aber so im Schnitt bist du bei 3-5€ dabei.


----------



## DonUrlaub (17. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



> hallo
> das ist unterschiedlich aber paar alround fliegen gibt es immer
> woolybugger . polarmagnus, garnelen sowieso ,pattegrisen
> im sommer schwarze fliegen cigarre .woolybugger in schwarz das langt
> lg andre





> Du solltest nicht vergessen, 1-2 Borstenwurm(Seeringel)- und 1-2 Sandaal/Tobiasfischimitationen einzupacken...denn wenn die Würmer oder FIsche unterwegs sind, Paarungszeit etc., wirst du sogut wie keinen Biss auf die sonst gängigen Fliegen bekommen



Hat jemand eine Idee, ob und wo man diese Fliegen auch online bekommen kann?

Danke und Gruß

Don


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (17. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



DonUrlaub schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee, ob und wo man diese Fliegen auch online bekommen kann?
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> 
> Don


 
Hab da mal 2 Seiten für dich

Nummer 1

Nummer 2


Die Seiten sind auch sonst recht gut. Achja: Finger weg von Ebay!

Gruß


----------



## DonUrlaub (17. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

@Dorsch_Freak: Super, danke.


----------



## Hunter2006 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

ich hab mir die Seiten auch ma angekuckt und ich bin begeistert jetzt stellt sich nur die frage welche farben wohl am besten sind???danke für die tipps und Ratschläge!!!#6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (17. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

relativ weit am anfang wurde alles gesagt.

wooly bugger (braun), polarmagnus (gibt es nur eine farbe), garnelen (würde ich dir rost, rot, und brauntöne empfehlen) und für den sommer (nachts) bzw die dämmerung immer möglichst schwarze farben nehmen.
dazu noch ein paar imitate von borsten/seeringelwürmern nd kleinen tobsen.


so wurde am anfang des threads die "perfekte standart köderauswal" beschieben


----------



## Hunter2006 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

jut ich weiß aber wenn mann sich die ganzen namen anschaut weiß maan ja nicht welche Farben die haben!!!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (18. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



Hunter2006 schrieb:


> jut ich weiß aber wenn mann sich die ganzen namen anschaut weiß maan ja nicht welche Farben die haben!!!


 

wer suchet, der findet! sind alle muster teilweise in verschiedenen farben auf den beiden seiten mit dabei


----------



## Hunter2006 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

ja is ja gut und was für Knoten nehmt ihr zum befesstigen der Fliegen???


----------



## Bellyboater (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

Rapalaknoten


----------



## Hunter2006 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

den Knoten den ich nehem ist fast der gleiche ich weiß aber grad net wie der heißt


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*

es gibt fürs fliegenfischen auch sowas ähnliches wie no knots, damit der wechsel der fliege schneller geht...


----------



## Hunter2006 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Mefo´s???*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> es gibt fürs fliegenfischen auch sowas ähnliches wie no knots, damit der wechsel der fliege schneller geht...



aber is das nicht ein wenig auffällig ???
ich mein son Wirbel ist schon sichtbar für die Forellen oder Äschen oder Meerforellen !!! zeig doch ma ein Bild damit man sich was drunter vorstellen kann!!!


----------

